# Who Likes FRESH Coffee?



## roadwarriorsvt (Dec 26, 2012)

I just found out my neighbor has coffee trees growing on his farm. How relaxing it was picking coffee beans right next to the river. This area is so peaceful, a feat hard to do on Oahu with a population of almost 1 million on this tiny island. Now to Google how to process and roast the beans!


----------



## JohnT (Dec 26, 2012)

I hear that processing raw coffee berries into usable coffee beans is rather long and labor intensive. They need to be hulled, fermented, dried, and then roasted.

Let us know how you make out.


----------



## roadwarriorsvt (Dec 26, 2012)

You're exactly right. I've just learned that. I'll process this batch but thats it. It'll be a novelty to drink coffee that was grown on my neighbor's farm but after that, that's it. It is way too much hassle. And I've learned that there are about as many ways to process the beans as there is to make wine! (probably more).


----------



## rezod11 (Dec 26, 2012)

ME ME ME!!!! I am a coffee addict!!! My brother was in Hawaii a couple of months ago and so I asked him to see if he could get some 100% Kona for me. He did, but actually had trouble finding it, even in the state! I'm a bit of a snob when it comes to coffee, have been for years! My next great adventure will be in roasting my own beans. Maybe someday I will be fortunate enough to go through the process of picking and drying my own coffee berries: )

Enjoy the peace and quiet, and the process. It may be the best cup of coffee you've ever tasted and worth the effort.

rezod11


----------



## Deezil (Dec 26, 2012)

Seen the new show.. I believe its on Travel Channel... Called Dangerous Grounds?

Dude loves making coffee, like we love making wine
He's a tad bit nuts, but its a good show


----------



## roadwarriorsvt (Dec 26, 2012)

Rezod,
There is actually city ordinance that requires coffee to contain at least 10% pure Kona coffee for it to be sold as Kona coffee. Some companies sell 100% Kona coffee but that is the "Everclear" of coffees. If you ever need more Kona coffee, just send over some funds with a return addy and I'll pick you up some.


----------



## rezod11 (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks roadwarrior! I truly appreciate that! Believe me, I will take you up on that offer

Just curious, what do you mean as far as the "everclear" of coffees? Too potent flavor wise? Just trying to understand...

The blends that I have had have been far less than desirable is why I ask.


----------



## roadwarriorsvt (Dec 26, 2012)

Exactly. 100% Kona coffee is "quite" robust, maybe a little too strong for some. Some blend it with other coffees, others drink it straight. Personal preference I guess. Waialua Coffee Co. and Mt. Kaala Coffee Co. are less than 10 minutes from my house so easy to get Hawaiian coffee factory direct as well as pure Kona also. Offer is good to any member here.


----------



## deboard (Dec 27, 2012)

Rezod: Not sure where your brother was in Hawaii, but when I was there last I couldn't go 100 yards without tripping over somewhere selling 100% Kona coffee. I was on the big island and spent time in Kona though. I am a coffee nut as well, we started most mornings visiting a coffee farm where you got as much free coffee as you could stand. 

To me, 100% Kona is the absolute best, much nicer than the 10% stuff. What they use in the 90% is usually regular colombian, and that's ok, but it's often not the best beans. 

But 100% kona is also expensive. There was a place in Kona called Ferrari coffee, which was started by Enzo Ferrari's brother. They had the cheapest 100% kona I found, and you can find it online. 

http://ferraricoffee.com/shop/shop.php?category=Pure

It's still expensive, but if you're dying to try it... Warning, regular coffee afterward will taste...regular.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Dec 27, 2012)

I would love to try to work up a batch of coffee from raw beans. We sell green beans ( no Kona yet) and roasters. I have been roasting our own coffee for about a year now, can't drink the stuff from the store anymore. Wife and I like a dark French roast so I take it a bit farther than most store bought coffees. 
You can roast coffee beans in a fry pan on the stove or in the oven. Have some customers use popcorn poppers.
Once you roast your own you will not go back to store bought coffees. ( fair warning! LOL)


----------



## Brintk (Dec 27, 2012)

I have purchased 100% Kona coffee, and had it shipped to my door, from the folks at the website below. They sporadically offer 100% Kona Peaberry coffee on first come first serve basis. It's marvelous, and addictive, stuff.

http://www.smithfarms.com/smithfarms-kona-coffee/


----------



## deboard (Dec 27, 2012)

The only other coffee that I've found that comes close to the profile of Kona is called Sumatra Mandheling. It's a low acid coffee like kona, but while it tastes great and is pretty rich, it's not quite kona. Close though, and much cheaper. I get it on amazon for about $10/pound.


----------



## joea132 (Dec 27, 2012)

Have you heard about the coffee where the beans are picked out of elephant dung from Indonesia? Supposedly some of the most expensive in the world but delicious. I'll pass...


----------



## roadwarriorsvt (Dec 27, 2012)

joea132 said:


> Have you heard about the coffee where the beans are picked out of elephant dung from Indonesia? Supposedly some of the most expensive in the world but delicious. I'll pass...


 
I wonder how much the bean collector gets paid? What a "crappy" job!


----------



## roadwarriorsvt (Dec 27, 2012)

Saw this at Costco today. Lemme know.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Dec 27, 2012)

joea132 said:


> Have you heard about the coffee where the beans are picked out of elephant dung from Indonesia? Supposedly some of the most expensive in the world but delicious. I'll pass...



another one in China from cat dropings, ewwwww:<


----------



## Deezil (Dec 27, 2012)

Brew and Wine Supply said:


> another one in China from cat dropings, ewwwww:<


 
Kopi Luwak!
Reminds me of the movie, 'The Bucket List'


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 27, 2012)

roadwarriorsvt said:


> Saw this at Costco today. Lemme know.



Wow. Right at the source, and still twenty bucks a pound. I wonder if it's shipped to China for processing and roasting first, then sent back to the States.


----------



## Deezil (Dec 27, 2012)

Boatboy24 said:


> Wow. Right at the source, and still twenty bucks a pound. I wonder if it's shipped to China for processing and roasting first, then sent back to the States.



It'd be half that price


----------



## rezod11 (Dec 29, 2012)

deboard said:


> Rezod: Not sure where your brother was in Hawaii, but when I was there last I couldn't go 100 yards without tripping over somewhere selling 100% Kona coffee. I was on the big island and spent time in Kona though. I am a coffee nut as well, we started most mornings visiting a coffee farm where you got as much free coffee as you could stand.
> 
> To me, 100% Kona is the absolute best, much nicer than the 10% stuff. What they use in the 90% is usually regular colombian, and that's ok, but it's often not the best beans.
> 
> ...



I agree, I've had the 100% before and I think it's tops! I've never been a fan of the robusta beans; just not the quality of flavor. Especially the peaberries...my absolute fave! I love a light roast coffee, more caffeine and a nuttier flavor

Someone posted about elephants eating and "digesting" coffee berries...never heard of that, but I have heard about the Civet doing this. One of my clients was there (Indonesia) earlier this year but didn't have the nerve to try it

I don't know which island my brother was on, but I can ask.


----------



## rezod11 (Dec 29, 2012)

Anybody know when harvest happens for the Kona coffee? Coffee's flavor is so dependent on freshness; fresh roasted, fresh ground, water used, temperature brewed at, time it takes to brew....so the opposite of wine!


----------

